# Shoooow Critique!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the trotting photo on the left rein. He looks really engaged and your position was correct. You guys just to the flat classes right? no jumping? How old is your horse?

I think you guys looked great. Would changing your horse's diet help with his energy level? have you been lunging him before getting on?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks!!
He just does flat classes, correct. He's been sitting for 3 years, and has been in dressage work for a month, so we are getting there.  He will be cantering in classes once he learns how to control all that forward movement.
He used to be REALLY bad, but now he just gets pelleted, 10% feed, so his diet's okay. He's just veeeery forward, and the entire ride is about relaxing AND getting power and impulsion at the same time. And lunging him makes him 13048093 times WORSE, because he just works himself up on the line, haha. Must be the TB in him.
The dressage work has made him SO much better, so we are just going to keep working on that until he gets the muscle (and mind) to canter.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Ahaha, also, this was what he looked like when we got him! (he was a freebie)
http://picasaweb.google.com/DressageInJeans/Clyde/photo#5216740686719391746
I think he's come a long way, and I'm super excited!
/ending proud show-mama gushing!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

wow :shock: Those before and after pics are amazing! great job!

I'm no good at critique for your discipline - so all I will say is GREAT JOB!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Aw, thanks!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's gorgeous...wow, what a cutie!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I've never seen an arena with a chain fence. BEAUTIFUL horse. He looked AMAZING. :shock:


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you so much guys!! A bunch of kids came over to tell me how pretty he was, and I almost cried, LOL! I was told several times to get rid of him (to a slaughter house), or that if I did keep him he was just going to be a waste of space because he would never, ever be good at anything and he was 'ruined'. The woman who ran the show used to board with me two years ago, and she could not believe it was the same horse!
It just goes to show you what happens when you give a horse a chance. I'm really excited to see how he's going to progress! Hehe, I set up a blog to document what he's doing so I'll be able to know that we're making progress, on the bad days...  
But again, Thank you!!
(and, I think southern NJ is notorious for Chain link arenas, haha.)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> Ahaha, also, this was what he looked like when we got him! (he was a freebie)
> http://picasaweb.google.com/DressageInJeans/Clyde/photo#5216740686719391746
> I think he's come a long way, and I'm super excited!
> /ending proud show-mama gushing!


It's always the scruffy,gunky ones that turn out to be the gems that kick some butt. 

Good for you!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, great photos! You sure have done a world of good with him


----------

